# Adam Sandler Is An INFJ



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

Another one is Michael Cera.

Also I think I posted this in the wrong section of this board by accident.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Where did you get this from? Isn't Adam more of an Extrovert!?

I refuse to believe one of the most unique personality types is starring in some of the most dumb, dull and bland movies ever lol :^)


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Kommandant said:


> Where did you get this from? Isn't Adam more of an Extrovert!?
> 
> I refuse to believe one of the most unique personality types is starring in some of the most dumb, dull and bland movies ever lol :^)


Don't underestimate the dumbness, dullnes and blandness that INFJs can display like any other type.

But I'd like to hear some arguments as well. "Adam Sandler is an INFJ" is just a dumb, dull and bland statement without any backings.


----------



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

EidolonAlpha said:


> Don't underestimate the dumbness, dullnes and blandness that INFJs can display like any other type.
> 
> But I'd like to hear some arguments as well. "Adam Sandler is an INFJ" is just a dumb, dull and bland statement without any backings.







Please do some research before claiming that any of my statements are dumb.

Not very nice.

The things you both are saying about my statements.


If you want to know what I think, most people are mistyped, and are long-winded.

I'm not the only member on this board typed correctly though.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

ChrisFergusonFl said:


> Please do some research before claiming that any of my statements are dumb.
> 
> Not very nice.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I may have used the wrong words here, but nevertheless - you have to admit, just throwing in a statement without any explanations isn't very convincing, right?

"George Washington was an ESFP" - not very convincing, right? Until you come up with some arguments, why should we believe or even consider anything you write?


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

> Please do some research before claiming that any of my statements are dumb.
> 
> Not very nice.
> 
> The things you both are saying about my statements.



EidolonAlpha didn't say your statement is wrong (If he did that, yes sure post a video and tell him to do more research). He just criticized you for not giving any kind of proof/explanation/theory on why Adam is an INFJ... i mean of course people are going to question you.

When I see Adam Sandler in a movie that description in the video you posted doesn't seem accurate but idk him personally so who knows maybe he's an INFJ.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

ChrisFergusonFl said:


> Also I think I posted this in the wrong section of this board by accident.


"Guess the type" is the place you'd want to go to in order for typing celebs and stuff like that.

Guess the type

It's a subsection of this {what's my personality type} area.


----------

